# Error going to CE sub-forum



## dennisj00

I'm getting the following when I try to go to the CE Sub-forum. . (just a text page). Using IE9

DBSTALK.COM - NOT FOUND NOTICE

Sorry the file or page requested...

/f171/

...was not found.

You may care to check our site directly for what you are looking for.

http://www.DBSTalk.com

Thank you.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Hmmm...I tried to replicate that experience...but could not.,,,using IE9.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

It is also working for me using IE9


----------



## njblackberry

Is it a bookmarked link or or you clicking a link on the forum?


----------



## dennisj00

Any of the links to the CE subforum give me the same text page on this laptop. I can select a highlighted thread and it goes to that thread but it won't back into the main sub-forum.

Even manually entering the link http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=118 gives the same text.

I'll reboot - it's only on this laptop. Desktop and iPad work fine.


----------



## dennisj00

Just rebooted and it's doing the same! Wierd. Firefox works so I'll keep the CE page open in FF until something changes.


----------



## Steve

dennisj00 said:


> Just rebooted and it's doing the same! Wierd. Firefox works so I'll keep the CE page open in FF until something changes.


Could be a corrupted IE9 DBSTalk cookie. If you haven't already tried, you might want to delete the old cookie(s) and log-in again.


----------



## dennisj00

I deleted the only @dbstalk.com cookie I found, started a new browser and it does the same thing.

The resulting address of the text file is http://www.dbstalk.com/f118/

Any CE link to 171 or 118 results in the above text file.


----------



## dennisj00

After another reboot this morning, the CE forum links are working. Go figure!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dennisj00 said:


> After another reboot this morning, the CE forum links are working. Go figure!


Hmmm...that is indeed strange.

Glad it's working for you again though.


----------



## FHSPSU67

dennisj00 said:


> The resulting address of the text file is http://www.dbstalk.com/f118/
> 
> Any CE link to 171 or 118 results in the above text file.


I get the same error message if I use that link using IE9.


----------



## FHSPSU67

dennisj00 said:


> Even manually entering the link http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=118 gives the same text.
> 
> I'll reboot - it's only on this laptop. Desktop and iPad work fine.


And this works fine. It's as if the php? has to be there.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It does.


----------



## FHSPSU67

Stuart Sweet said:


> It does.


Thanks Stuart!


----------



## David Bott

Late to the game but I had done a test with SEO integration and that may have been it. A simple cache flush would have more than likely fixed it.

Sorry for all the trouble.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I'm getting a error message when trying to access CE Issue Thread HR34 {CE:05:07} 0x05CE -...Issues

* 
vBulletin Message
Unable to add cookies, header already sent.
File: /home/dbstalk/public_html/includes/class_core.php
Line: 3242 *


----------



## Drew2k

Stuart Sweet opened a new HR34 "Supplementatl" issues thread to be used for reporting issues while they look into the errors on the original HR34 issues thread.

Supplemental Thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=209554


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Drew2k said:


> Stuart Sweet opened a new HR34 "Supplementatl" issues thread to be used for reporting issues while they look into the errors on the original HR34 issues thread.
> 
> Supplemental Thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=209554


Thanks Drew


----------

